# Looking for my first inline muzzle loader..



## M77 Ruger (Jul 16, 2018)

I have a kansas muzzle hunting trip lined up for next year. I am looking at a cva optima v2 pkg with included 3x9x40 scope..Is this a decent set up? How far in reality can you expect to shoot one of these? Sorry i'm new to all this..Here is the one in question..

https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/rifles/cva-optima-v2-scope-combo-pr2020smz.html


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 16, 2018)

I've helped a couple guys with the exact rife you're looking at set them up.  I'd first suggest you purchase the breech plug for shooting BH209 from that rifle.  Once you have that, I'd start with 110grs VOLUME of BH209 and a Barnes 290gr T-EZ bullet.  IF...…. you're capable along with the scope, the rifle and load combination is good to 200yds.  If you're looking for longer ranges, then I'd suggest an entirely different rifle.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 16, 2018)

Do you no recommend the pellets?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 16, 2018)

Pellets are ok under certain circumstances.  If it were me, and I shoot a TON of inline, I'd go with my first recommendation.  I don't shoot CVA, but like I stated, I've helped set some of your exact rifles up.  Last person I helped with a V2, took a couple muley last fall in two different states.  You won't have to worry so much about moisture/humidity with BH as you will with pellets of any kind.  Load the rifle up and unless you fall in a creek, or get caught in the pouring rain, you can leave it loaded pretty much the entire season.  If in doubt, shoot off the round and reload.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 16, 2018)

BarnesAddict said:


> Pellets are ok under certain circumstances.  If it were me, and I shoot a TON of inline, I'd go with my first recommendation.  I don't shoot CVA, but like I stated, I've helped set some of your exact rifles up.  Last person I helped with a V2, took a couple muley last fall in two different states.  You won't have to worry so much about moisture/humidity with BH as you will with pellets of any kind.  Load the rifle up and unless you fall in a creek, or get caught in the pouring rain, you can leave it loaded pretty much the entire season.  If in doubt, shoot off the round and reload.


 Like I said I have never owned or shot a muzzleloader and was just looking to keep it as simple as possible that’s why I was thinking of just using the pellets. However I’m here to learn so any info is appreciated


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 16, 2018)

Pellets can be Ok for the range and getting familiar with the rifle but BarnesAddict is right, BH209 is really the best thing going for inlines.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 16, 2018)

Okay I will look into it and try and learn about it


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 17, 2018)

So going with the blackhorn 209 do you measure it to 110 and that’s the magic number? Thinking about using the 250 hornady sst since a lot of stores in my area stock them


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 17, 2018)

110grs VOLUME seems like it works very well in just about any modern inline rifle.  Some shoot better with less.  Its a very good substitute propellant that many consider the best available.  Some still like loose T7, which shoots really well, but the barrel MUST be swabbed between shots.
Go to www.blackhorn209.com and read all the information concerning BH209, especially the load data.  REGARDLESS THAT YOUR RIFLE MAY INDICATE IT IS 150GRS CAPABLE……… 120GRS OF BH209 IS A MAXIMUM CHARGE.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you very much for the help and info.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 17, 2018)

i have a cva optima elite, 50cal. it's a good shooter.

i have only the "iron" sites, actually open sites with the fiber optic things. where i am, no scopes allowed during dedicated ML season, so i am set with that rule.

it's on with no problem to 80 yards, no problem. at least that's longest range i could get sighting in. it would probably go a good bit further, i just didn't have the room on the range to try. it was about 80y.

i used 100g of loose 777, forget the bullet weight off hand. i was shooting sabot rounds..


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Jul 20, 2018)

I have the CVA Accura V2 with open sights. It is a good rifle. I bought it for a muzzleloader mule deer hunt out west and it did its job. I am comfortable to 100 yards all day. I used the 250 Gr. powerbelt sabots and the white hots pellet charges. I hit a 200 pound mule deer at about 90 yards, dropped it in its tracks.


----------



## lampern (Jul 21, 2018)

Might want to consider a longer range muzzleloader

There are guns out there now that will easily drop a deer at 200-300 yards or more


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

A .50 caliber Lightweight Traditions Smoke Pole has served me well over the years. I shoot 100 gr of Triple Seven with a 290 gr bullet and keep my shots within 100 yds. I have a 2x7 Leupold on top, and have killed truck loads of critters with this setup here in the mountains.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 22, 2018)

lampern said:


> Might want to consider a longer range muzzleloader
> 
> There are guns out there now that will easily drop a deer at 200-300 yards or more



I'd definitely go with the Remington Ultimate, then even before shooting it, would have the new designed breech plug installed by Arrowhead Sporting Goods (ASG).  You'll end up with a rifle more than capable of 300 and out to 400yds.


----------



## Stony (Jul 23, 2018)

Why not just buy a real muzzleloader and make a real hunt out of it? I've sworn never to own one of the inlines.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 23, 2018)

Still the great divide...…..


----------



## muzzy17is (Jul 24, 2018)

CVA Wolf, I love mine, my buddy's love theirs.  Easy to use. Easy to clean! ACCURATE! Not to expensive.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Oct 3, 2018)

Don’t know if they still make them but my T/C Black Diamond XR shoots well to 200 with 130 grains of 777 and 250 grain Bullets in Sabots. Some people like the Black Diamond some don’t....I love mine. Might be able to find a good used one.


----------



## Harlequin03 (Oct 3, 2018)

How's it going? Ive been mz hunting for over a decade and currently I have a 50 cal TC pro hunter endeavor in camo and stainless w synthetic stock and it has done the trick out to 200 yards on deer Nikon BDC scope and I like to shoot 150 grains of triple 7 pellets and a 250 grain bullet. 
My back up is a TC Omega Z5 in 50 also and it's a great mz also. My buddies own CVA guns and they like them, I prefer the TC's but it's just personal preference like bows I'm a Mathews guy but lots of people like Hoyt 
I have owned a knight in-line that took the disc and it was very very accurate.
I would just suggest trying different charges 100 grains 150 grains and different bullet combos until you find one you like. I have used the pyro dex pellets and they are good also. You don't need 150 grains a 100 is fine I just use 150 because I like to reach out and touch them if the opportunity presents itself we only get a week during rifle in Ne but Mz last all December. Be sure to clean your mz the smokeless ones are easier to maintain but I stick with what I've got cause it works for me. Bore butter is helpful also get a few speed loaders and you can follow up rather quick with a little practice. I hope this helps,


----------



## martinc (Oct 27, 2018)

I have the exact gun, minus the scope, even though I shot with the Konus scope for 3 years. It now has a Vortex Crossfire 3x9x50mm scope on it and I couldn't ask for a better shooting inline.
I shoot Triple 7 powder in loads between 110grain & 125grain loads with Hornady 250 grain 45cal XTP/HP bullets and MMP Black HPH 24 50x45 sabots. I use what ever 209 shotgun primer I can get.

I personally like powder over pellets simply because I can vary my load/charge as needed. When I first got the CVA I played around with a few charges and powders and I seem to get better consistency with a load somewhere in the range as stated above. I use speed loaders and keep a few spares in my vest or jacket pocket when in the stand. 
The gun is sighted in for 100 yards as I'll never shoot any further due to terrain where I hunt and my eyesight. I can consistently shoot 3 shot 1-1 1/2" groups without punishing my shoulder, patch cleaning between the 2nd and 3rd shot.

My CVA even came from the same website you linked to 5+ years ago.



Martin


----------

